# body mount supplement kits



## 1969 gto (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm in the process of ordering body mount kit which includes the rad core mounts, and they are saying that the body mount supplement kit is recommended when a high performance engine is being used. Has anyone used them and are they required? Thanks.


----------



## eeyore (Oct 23, 2014)

could be some urethane mounts.
post a link.


----------



## 1969 gto (Apr 27, 2014)

The person at the counter mentioned it and gave the OPGI stock number which is SB519K "body mount bushing supplement bushing with hardware" I'm thinking that anything with a factory engine 350HP or higher would be equipped from factory, but not really sure. Looks like these are required over and above the standard mount kit. Has anyone done body mounts and required these? Thanks


----------



## eeyore (Oct 23, 2014)

Sounds like new nuts, bolts, and washers


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The body mount supplement kit appears to be the two body mounts found on the frame rails of the convertibles for additional body support. This extra body mount/support can be used on hardtops to stiffen the frame/body through the additional attachment point on cars having higher HP engines that will flex the frame/body on those hard launches. But I don't know how much good it will do if the open frame is not boxed like the convertibles, but this may be part of the "kit" you reference, but not sure. There is a company that offers a kit that includes the rail that will box the open side rail on hardtops and include the steel body mounts and bushings/hardware.


----------



## 1969 gto (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, doing some research I found nothing conclusive that I do need them. I not sure if I should buy them anyway, you know, the old rather have and not need them, then need and not have them. Thanks again guys.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I just did the body mounts on my 66 due to the top of the drive shaft being very close to the bottom of the floor pan. I ordered the gm goodmark kit from summit and was not happy with it. The front radiator bushings are much thicker on my car than what came in the kit. The rest of the bushings were not as good as the stock so I don't feel it gave the car all the lift it had when new. I would guess the reason for needing a little thicker or stronger mount on higher hp would be to keep the driveshaft away from the pan. More hp=more flex.


----------



## 1969 gto (Apr 27, 2014)

The supplement kit (OPGI #SB619K) consists of 2 additional bushings, where they go is a mystery. The body mount bushing kit (OPGI#SB615K) it appears to consists of 12 total bushing, seeing it includes the 2 rad support bushing, it leaves 10 for the body, I thought the body has 14 in total. These aftermarket suppliers can have anyone guessing what they are getting, surprise!! Where do the majority of our members get their body mount bushings? Again thanks for your input.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

The shop manual shows the middle one being differnt. All of them except the radiator support were the same with summit. I originally ordered the opg kit but after a week of not getting them I called opg. They said their kit was on back order and it would be another 2-3 weeks. I've always preferred going with the reputable suppliers, but even then you can't be sure on quality. There was a seller on ebay that claims they make their own kits due to the bad quality out there. I would have rather given them a shot than have the poor quality gm goodmark.


----------



## 1969 gto (Apr 27, 2014)

I hear of horror stories when dealing with ebay sellers, I know there is a lot of them that are honest, but how can you figure out if they are? It's a crap shoot. I will order from OPGI, I got time till I get around to the mounts, unless they are not of good quality.


----------

